# What is the difference



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Between the Professional and the Corsa Extra?

Thanks -


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*I like that question too!*

I sure hope someone answers that question. I've been trying to find out for awhile as I have both a Corsa and a Professional 753 (among others). The closest I have come is reading a 2 year old post from someone with a handle of "caterham". He seemed to have an awful lot of historical knowledge on Merckx bikes and their differences but he never elaborated much past a couple of posts.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*from what I know*

the Professional was the first model released
I think it evolved into the Corsa
I have an 86 Pro
check cadre or tears for gears


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

fasteddy07 said:


> Between the Professional and the Corsa Extra?
> 
> Thanks -



The Professional was the first model produced with Columbus SL tubing. The Corsa Extra was built with SLX tubing


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thanks -*



mike01 said:


> The Professional was the first model produced with Columbus SL tubing. The Corsa Extra was built with SLX tubing


So, other than the tube set they are the same bike?

And gathering that the professional is older?

I was wondering if there was a geometry change as well....


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*built with 753 tubing also*

My 85 Professional was built with 753 tubing


mike01 said:


> The Professional was the first model produced with Columbus SL tubing. The Corsa Extra was built with SLX tubing


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

fasteddy07 said:


> So, other than the tube set they are the same bike?
> 
> And gathering that the professional is older?
> 
> I was wondering if there was a geometry change as well....


Yes, there was a geometry change. The Professional is more Italian, the Corsa's are more Eddy.

The only difference between a Corsa and a Corsa Extra is the tubing.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Were all the professional's 753?

The one I have is a Spectrum repaint - no longer has a tubing sticker...

It's in great shape and Tom Kellog does a great re-paint

Just curious about what I have...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

fasteddy07 said:


> Were all the professional's 753?
> 
> The one I have is a Spectrum repaint - no longer has a tubing sticker...
> 
> ...


No, 753 was rare, most were SL.

Tom Kellogg not only does great paint, he builds a wicked bike, too.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*753 Decals are available*

If you know for a fact that your frame is 753 you can buy decals for that on eBay. (of course you can buy it either way really). Mine had a blue fade paint job that was total crap and had some surface rust in addition to a small ding on a chainstay. I had it painted locally (powder coated actually) Molteni Orange and then bought a set of Decals on eBay. I didn't do Spectrum because I didn't want to sink that much money into a frame that was a marginal fit. It fits, but just barely, nice ride though.


fasteddy07 said:


> Were all the professional's 753?
> 
> The one I have is a Spectrum repaint - no longer has a tubing sticker...
> 
> ...


----------

